# Uiterlijk > Huid - gezicht >  Huidtype en effect ervan

## Foren-Sik

Goededag,
Momenteel ben ik bezig met een onderzoek waarbij er videos van gezichten worden gemaakt. Door middel van deze videos wordt de hartslag van deze mensen berekent. Tijdens het onderzoek wordt er gebruik gemaakt van een pulse oxy meter als referentie. Het berekenen van de hartslag gebeurt via een script dat wordt uitgevoerd in Matlab. 
Hierbij wordt gebruik gemaakt van de Photoplethysmografie (PPG) principe. Dit is een optische meettechniek voor het detecteren van bloedvolume verandering. Het licht dat wordt doorgelaten of gereflecteerd van de huid wordt berekend om de hartslag te berekenen.
Het probleem is dat ik verschillende resultaten kreeg bij verschillende personen als ik onder hetzelfde omstandigheden een video van hun maak. Vermoedelijk heeft het met de huid type maken. 

Mijn vraag is dan ook: Heeft de huidtype (dikte, droog, vettig of egaal oppervlak) invloed bij deze metingen en is hier ergens meer informatie over te verkrijgen? 
Via google kan ik niet de gewenste informatie vinden.

----------

